

I made a website with my wife.  It has turned out pretty well. - MPiccinato

My wife and I used to play this game with each other once we started dating and decided to turn it into a website.  The end result is Faveone (faveone.com).<p>It has taken about a year for it to get to where it is at, as I was new to Codeigniter and it was mostly just a small side project.<p>I wanted to see what the HN community thinks about it and get some feedback.<p>Link: http://faveone.com
======
adam-_-
I like the design! One thing though, I was on my iPhone and it seemed like I
always had to click twice to see the vote figures?

~~~
MPiccinato
I noticed this on a friends iPad also, it seems that the first touch is the
Hover event and the next touch is the actual Click event.

edit: I am working on a mobile version of the site.

------
yourentwesplit
I like the concept and wish you the best of luck.

I'd consider adding a few different preloaded questions on the main page (or
perhaps recently answered questions).

Some people might be intrigued by "Would you rather?" while "Which is your
fave?" might sound a bit bland causing them to click out sooner. Just a
thought.

~~~
MPiccinato
On a page where you see a "this or that" or on the create page?

------
jeer
Fun! My only suggestion would be instead of having to click next, the page
should automatically refresh after choosing.

~~~
MPiccinato
Thanks for looking at it. I have had that suggestion a few times. The reason I
haven't change it to that is because I want the user to see the results on the
page. I have played around a bit with a way to display previous vote results
but haven't been happy with any of them yet.

~~~
sendos
Show the results, then after X seconds automatically go to the next one.

This way the user gets to see the results, and they don't have to click "Next"

------
coryl
This reminds me of a YC funded startup that did the same thing, what were they
called again?

~~~
jacoblittle
A concept like this was funded? I am curious as to know who it was.

~~~
coryl
Likebetter.com !

